# [SOLVED] Proper way to install ATI drivers



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

I just want to make sure I have my drivers installed properly for a fluid experience.

At home now on my desktop I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 [recently upgraded from 10.10] and I heard ATI released 11.4 that should bring great features and stability.

I have installed it with:

```
sudo sh ./ati-11-4.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/natty
sudo dpkg -i *.deb
```
Which created 2 deb files and installed them. Is this the correct way? Or am I doing something unnecessary?

Currently I experience stutters while moving around windows and 'glxgears' renders the computer useless until I kill the process.

The computer in question:

Ubuntu 11.04 x86_64
ATI Radeon HD5870 1GB vRAM
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4GHz
6GB DDR2 800


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*



SquidLord said:


> I just want to make sure I have my drivers installed properly for a fluid experience.
> 
> At home now on my desktop I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 [recently upgraded from 10.10] and I heard ATI released 11.4 that should bring great features and stability.
> 
> ...


Just remember that even with a 64 bit CPU, there are some features that may not work like flash, etc.
Your code to install the drivers looks good (as long as it was run in the same directory as the extracted ATI file).
You need to look for the ATI catalyst control center, if you can't find it search for "catalyst" in synaptic and install it. Run the utility with

sudo amdcccle

and this will provide information about the Catalyst version and OpenGL driver.
glxgears is one test, a better test for ATI cards is to run

fgl_glxgears

Once again you see a spinning cube, (dont resize window) and after about 20 seconds break out with ctrl+c.
For reference I have an ATI HD5750 card (very similar but you have updated model)
and an Intel i5 and DDR3 memory. My results:

[[email protected] ~]$ fgl_glxgears 
Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
12016 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2403.200 FPS
14123 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2824.600 FPS
14951 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2990.200 FPS
14710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2942.000 FPS
13861 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2772.200 FPS


Post back your frame rate, this was run on PClinux, I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed and have downloaded Natty, but will install 11.04 on separate partitions to test first, before I install.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

I had the CCC installed from when I had 10.10 [I just did the upgrade through the Update Manager]. After having looked at the information in the CCC it shows:

Catalyst Version: 11.2
Driver Packaging Version: 8.78.3-100920a-105558C-ATI
2D Driver Version: 8.84.5
Catalyst Control Center Version: 2.13
RandR Version: 1.3
OpenGL Version: 4.1.10666 Compatibility Profile Context

My output after running 'fgl_glxgears':

```
Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
8372 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1674.400 FPS
9356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1871.200 FPS
8938 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1787.600 FPS
9470 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1894.000 FPS
9519 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1903.800 FPS
```
While 'glxgears' gives:

```
20902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4180.224 FPS
21236 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4247.139 FPS
21587 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4317.281 FPS
21055 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4210.814 FPS
```
All the while, neither are smooth animations.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Both gear animations are not greattests, just an indication that things are working. 
Have you tried playing a DVD in fullscreen or a video from youtube?
DVD should be smooth, youtube depends on the quality of the video and speed of your internet connection.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Ya, I recall getting above 10,000 fps on glxgears at one time.

Local movie files played (above 7GB 1080p resolution) have a noticeable stutter. Other files (below 1GB 480p resolution) have a less noticeable stutter, but mainly when more objects appear on screen and the brightness changes.

YouTube, the first video played just fine through all resolutions [720p was the highest resolution available]. The next few videos played fine through 480p where there was a less noticeable stutter when more objects and scene brightness changed. 720p became very jittery. I'm on a connection that's ~5MB/s [~40Mbps], so that's no issue to me.

I played the native linux FPS "Nexuiz" and was dipping down to 30 fps at times. It's similar to Unreal Tournament 2004, if you're familiar.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Also, finding that I lose signal to my monitor when full screen WINE games are launched.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*



SquidLord said:


> Also, finding that I lose signal to my monitor when full screen WINE games are launched.



I hadn't heard of Nexuiz, until now. There are other games like "Americas Army" and
"Enemy Territory" very similar idea.

There are two graphics systems for Nexuiz, glx and sdl. The glx is an X extension amd will try and use open gl drivers. If this causes problems the sdl driver may work better, the sdl is a graphics library for C and C+ to access graphics routines on some graphics cards.

When you change resolutions in wine, it may be using a resolution your monitor cannot display, there is a wine howto on Ubuntu forums:

HOWTO Setup Wine - Ubuntu Forums

I only have DVD not BlueRay so cant test 1080p on my system.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

I'm unsure of how to change the graphics system for Nexuiz. It is odd that I'm getting 30 fps with a simple game on a system that plays demanding games such as Bad Company 2 and Crysis.

I explored the full screen games [Counter-Strike: Source, Unreal Tournament 3] and CS:S starts windowed at a resolution that falls within my 1680x1050 native resolution [it starts at 1440x900]. UT3 starts at 800x600 and freezes after the intro videos. Both are not important for me to run, but I figured I'd mention it.

I did test DVD quality on my system with local files. The "480p" files were DVD quality.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Ran into an error that I've experienced before [first time on 11.04, the most recent of many on 10.04/10.10]. The display becomes corrupted. THIS is what happened on the desktop after I swirled around the highlight tool. Upon reboot attempt THIS screen presented itself.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

The first screen (corrupted graphics) is what happens when the graphics driver becomes corrupted.
The second screen is a call trace confirming that the cause was the fglrx driver
about fourth line up starting (RIP) they have a sense of humour some programmers.

The big question now is has your system recovered. Power down completely, reboot,
still the same crash screen or does it start normally?


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Yes, it starts completely normally. I'm posting from it now actually. Everything functions correctly. On 10.04 and 10.10 this issue presented itself as a random occurrence.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

At least you can recover and know what causes this to happen (the highlight tool). I have still yet to try Natty, but have downloaded 32bit version. Will let you know if I have same problem.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Well, let me clarify; I noticed the menu icons appeared corrupt and I emphasized the issue by swirling the highlight tool around.

The issue occurred again before I left the house today though. It also froze before I was able to shut it down properly.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

No ideas? Or are you waiting to install 11.04 before responding/looking for trouble in 11.04 with ATI drivers before posting?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Sorry for delay, have still not got round to installing 11.04 yet, however your version of Catalyst is 11.2, 11.5 is out now, see this post and install Catalyst driver 11.5

[ubuntu] ubuntu 11.04 and catalyst 11.5, HOW??? - Ubuntu Forums

Reading through Ubuntu forums, there are a few people with graphics issues with ATI and Nattty let me know if the newer Catalyst drivers are better.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Alrighty, so I followed what the guy on the UbuntuForums said and I successfully installed 11.5. It does say 11.5 in the Catalyst Control Center. I went ahead and did fgl_glxgears and glxgears.

fgl_glxgears:

```
Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
9148 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1829.600 FPS
10773 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2154.600 FPS
11051 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2210.200 FPS
11058 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2211.600 FPS
11056 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2211.200 FPS
11049 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2209.800 FPS
11052 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2210.400 FPS
11057 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2211.400 FPS
10801 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2160.200 FPS
```
glxgears:

```
18974 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3794.788 FPS
18861 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3772.170 FPS
18781 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3756.087 FPS
18899 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3779.656 FPS
```
It's relatively the same as 11.2, sadly. These numbers appear to be slightly lower than previously though.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Both gear tests are an indication that things are working and you can compare
results if at a later stage you think something is wrong. You will get different results depending on whether you run the test windowed or full screen.

Is the graphics system ok now?


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

It's been than a day since I've installed, but I haven't had any video corruption. Still less than par performance though...

Since I've found my UT2k4 disc, I'll see what kind of performance I get in that when compared to Windows 7 with 11.5.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

OK, just testing Ubuntu 11.04 now, I am not overly fond of Unity as a Desktop, if I do install
I will be using Gnome or E17 as the desktop.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*



hal8000 said:


> OK, just testing Ubuntu 11.04 now, I am not overly fond of Unity as a Desktop, if I do install
> I will be using Gnome or E17 as the desktop.


Ya, Unity isn't the best. If you log out of your account, you can just jump back into the "Gnome Classic" Desktop with a menu at the bottom of the screen [the menu will appear after you select the account to log in with]. Just so you don't go trying to install over what already exists.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Yes, I've installed 11.04 now, boots fast, Unity is not for me, so using Gnome 2.32.
Installed ATI drivers, so far this morning the centre of the top menu panel showed some
graphics distortion, this cleared when I clicked a key.
Apart from this minor ailment, system seems ok, will change bootloader from abhorrent grub2 though- ugh!


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Hrm, my Ubuntu doesn't exactly boot 'fast'. Compared to Windows, yes, compared to other installations on other machines, no.

lol, Lilo then?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

I've not timed it, mine starts well under 30 seconds, but I've never liked grub2 screens, and the bootloader is one of the things Ubuntu could do better.

I have more than one distribution, so in my case, the bootloader is still grub, but grub legacy and controlled by PClinux. There is a splashscreen and the choice of systems to boot but one difference, all controlled by /boot/grub/menu.lst

Changing the bootloader may not necessarily speed up loading but makes it easier to configure. There are a couple of options though:
Grub legacy
Burg (with grphical icons)
Grub customiser
HOWTO: Grub Customizer - Ubuntu Forums

If youre happy with your graphics mark the first post as [solved] and start a new thread
called Bootloader or Grub or whatever you need help with.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Alrighty, well I've got UT2004 running under both Windows and Linux and timed my startup and found a fix for one of the issues.

My install of Ubuntu 11.04 takes 45 seconds to boot up, while Windows 7 takes about 1.5 minutes. It starts booting, I get a black screen for a while, my mouse shows up, then Gnome and my background show up. I don't recall it doing that before installing ATI's drivers from their site.

Under Windows, UT2k4 gets 89fps with 20% CPU usage and 30% GPU usage [usage and fps and temp were recorded with ATI Tray Tools in Windows 7].
Under Ubuntu, UT2k4 gets 89fps while dipping into 10fps/5fps when there's effects going on [IE: explosions, a lot of people, a lot of bullets and such being fired]. I have no way of noting CPU/GPU usage in Ubuntu.

I found that I can smooth out the window animations by going into Compiz settings, going to the OpenGL settings and unchecking "Sync To VBlank". Unchecking this also kept UT2k4 at 89fps for longer periods of time and with more going on. Moving windows around is still jittery, but it's certainly an improvement over what it was like before. I haven't gotten any corruption yet, but then it's been on for only 30 minutes now.

I used to use BURG with GRUB2, can't get it working any more. On the plus side, my GRUB menu is now at my native resolution and looks rather nice with it's default purple and text.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*



SquidLord said:


> My install of Ubuntu 11.04 takes 45 seconds to boot up, while Windows 7 takes about 1.5 minutes. It starts booting, I get a black screen for a while, my mouse shows up, then Gnome and my background show up. I don't recall it doing that before installing ATI's drivers from their site.
> 
> Under Windows, UT2k4 gets 89fps with 20% CPU usage and 30% GPU usage [usage and fps and temp were recorded with ATI Tray Tools in Windows 7].
> Under Ubuntu, UT2k4 gets 89fps while dipping into 10fps/5fps when there's effects going on [IE: explosions, a lot of people, a lot of bullets and such being fired]. I have no way of noting CPU/GPU usage in Ubuntu.
> ...



Ok, a couple of things there. The start screen in Ubuntu is black before the GDM splash screen loads (reason for this is "quiet" boot setting in grub2 stanza).

Vsync and Sync to Vblank. A lot of games have vertical sync its there to smooth animation, with it switched off frame rate can be pretty high but the display may Tear or look jerky. I think driver developement for ATI is a little
more advanced in windows than linux but this may change in future.

I had Burg working in 11.04 but still the same long names as grub2 so I control my system from grub legacy installed with PClinux.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Proper way to install ATI drivers*

Well I guess checking the "Sync to VBlank" setting is as close as I'm going to get for a fix, which I guess is okay. Maybe I'll try out a different distribution next time I start fiddling with my OS's and HDD's.

I'll look into changing GRUB from the "quiet" setting and getting BURG installed again.

As Close to Solved as it'll get...


----------

